# Snapshot thread



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't see any other threads for random snapshots. And I'd hate to make a new thread every time I want to post a silly photo.

So lets have a thread dedicated for sharing daily photos of anything you want.


Post a photo and include a caption.


"Hey! Whatcha got there? I'm not begginnnnn!"


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Does this count.....
Just watching the B's with my best bud...


Watching the B's with my best bud by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha thats awesome! Love how he's all sprawled out. Nice shot


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

haha She's a babe, when the B's score, she stays there with her paw up waiting for her high five lmaooo...


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Having a sweet moment with mom


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, I am an instagram junkie. Let me get up in this right now...










Hunter and my husband snuggling and reading a German grammar book.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter conked right out right after we got home from IPO training after a good bitework session.. this is from Sunday.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Last one for now, Hunter snuggling with his best friend Callie.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

My babies!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My daughter knocked out with our newest addition 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Wild, thats a awesome looking dog! How old? Looks to be 2-3 years? (Guessing)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! He's my main man, Hunter. 2.5 years.

SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

From 2-3 weeks back at the end of one of our shifts at the Airport.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Our shifts???? Police?

Hes a stunning boy, my Gunner resembles him in a way. I hope he's half as good looking as Hunter.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

scarmack said:


> Our shifts???? Police?
> 
> Hes a stunning boy, my Gunner resembles him in a way. I hope he's half as good looking as Hunter.


Nope, not police. We are a Wildlife Control K9 team at my local airport. We keep birds off the runways, keep coyotes off the runways, and keep other small critters out of restricted airport areas.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> Nope, not police. We are a Wildlife Control K9 team at my local airport. We keep birds off the runways, keep coyotes off the runways, and keep other small critters out of restricted airport areas.


Thats awesome! I actually did something similar with the geese at the local golf course.

Btw, geese are mean haha


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

scarmack said:


> Thats awesome! I actually did something similar with the geese at the local golf course.
> 
> Btw, geese are mean haha


Oh, they are. Hunter has squared off with some vicious birds!


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> Oh, they are. Hunter has squared off with some vicious birds!


Haha thats for sure. Thats cool that you get to work with your dog. Now is that your full time job, or just a "fun" gig you do on the side?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

scarmack said:


> Haha thats for sure. Thats cool that you get to work with your dog. Now is that your full time job, or just a "fun" gig you do on the side?


It is definitely cool, Hunter gets to do a lot of stuff and it makes us both happy. We do it on the side, I have a demanding full time home business but we also train in IPO and a handful of other various dog sports as well. IPO alone has become my part time job.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Wild - Thats cool, I could talk to you all night about it. But I won't hog up the thread haha.

Summer - I'm a huge fan of Black and white photos and your dog is precious! I like the head tilt


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

This one from tonight cracks me up



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Gator - hahaha, that is priceless! Nice shot


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

And one of Carma in her new collar


Dammit...not working 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

18mo old baby/toddler playing with 8.5wk old Veda today ? too cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> This one from tonight cracks me up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a fantastic photo!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

UMMM..... dad?









.....I'm tired


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

scarmack said:


> Wild - Thats cool, I could talk to you all night about it. But I won't hog up the thread haha.
> 
> Summer - I'm a huge fan of Black and white photos and your dog is precious! I like the head tilt


Thanks! I love black & white photos too.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Probably one of my favorite spontaneous shots - the pitties expression is priceless!


An 'awww' moment 




Eager for his birthday steak 


um, I take a lot of pictures


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Max is ready to help Santa deliver presents next month!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sable swirl....


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I wish there was a like button like on Facebook.  Love all these pictures!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Enjoying some deer leg
Ozzie







Gunner







Squirrel


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Lucky dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Ozzie watching the dog show hahah









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

These dogs are precious and I love the holiday pictures!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Today, Berlin is thankful for:

Bully sticks...


...and balls


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Taz is learning the place command.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

My husband shot this one today. Silly dog!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Move aside grumpy cat.... I've got pouty dog.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Dad brought over his girl. Can you tell them apart?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Your boy is a beast! They both look great! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Stella looovvveesss pumpkin pie! (Dog safe of course!)
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

If the big one is the girl. Wow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

bill said:


> If the big one is the girl. Wow!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha she's a tad smaller than him. Id say he has at least 15 lbs on her. But gunner on the other hand. I'll give it a couple more months and he's going to tower over them all. He already weighs more haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas playing with his favorite toy on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Here are 3 of Jake I got yesterday, **** He's Handsome! LOL.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

One from today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

"You *could* drop that cheese...I won't tell."


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake enjoying some "quiet time"


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Relaxing with his Pack Mate Amy (Amy's 13th Birthday Today )! Happy Birthday Amy!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy 13th B-day Amy..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

fredh said:


> Relaxing with his Pack Mate Amy (Amy's 13th Birthday Today )! Happy Birthday Amy!


 Happy Birthday Amy!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

after training all day yesterday in the frigid temps, it was good to get inside today! Karlo working his motions(stand/stay)








His new tug made by his sister Teagans owner, he loves it!


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

Yum









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My happy boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, you guys be careful with your dogs going after the geese.
in water geese will drown your dogs with no problem.




scarmack said:


> Thats awesome! I actually did something similar with the geese at the local golf course.
> 
> Btw, geese are mean haha





Wild Wolf said:


> Oh, they are. Hunter has squared off with some vicious birds!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are a couple snaps a friend of mine took of Cafall a few days ago (before the big snow storm rolled through town).

My big handsome! 









And when someone has _his_ tennis ball. lol


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> Here are a couple snaps a friend of mine took of Cafall a few days ago (before the big snow storm rolled through town).
> 
> My big handsome!
> View attachment 146081
> ...


Ahh that's not a happy face when they have his ball 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

haha BellaLuna not at all! lol. We were trying to get him to look at the camera so I handed her the tennis ball. It was all very serious/focused faced until he got it back.  
He's a goof but I love him. :wub:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh lol  I must say he's gorgeous tho..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 146169


Why are we here? Are you going to buy me that expensive chew toy back there? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

Eiros: Laughing my butt off!
Your dog is gorgeous, btw!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Eiros said:


> View attachment 146169
> 
> 
> Why are we here? Are you going to buy me that expensive chew toy back there?
> ...


Oh No!! That's funny 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Zoe striking a pose.....*

I love it when something gets her attention and she gets very serious looking


----------



## TooTall 69 (Dec 8, 2013)

*My Boy Yeager! Sing Away boy sing away!!*


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake waiting for Santa this Morning:


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

The one of him laying in the snow, he looked at me like "mom its snowing, please don't make me come in!!!!!"


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Racing towards me on a snow day so I'll play tug. Yes, this ball is used for tugging also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaczPayne (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool Mickey









Wanton eyes


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

,

























Tyson, Dexter and a pic of the gorgeous ice storm aftermath (Ontario)


----------

